# Quality LED Ribbon Lights



## electricut (Mar 13, 2018)

Does any one have a recommendation on a quality commercial grade ribbon/tape light? I have had nothing but trouble with the cheap-o Amazon stuff. Not sure to be honest if it is the tape that's the problem or the components controlling it. I need long runs (40+ ft). I currently use amplifiers for roughly every 20 ft, with the cheap power supplies that come with the kits. I know I've seen a thicker better light before but not sure who makes it. 

Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

Give these guys a shot, you may be shocked by the price after scanning eBay and amazon but they know their Schiff. 

https://www.environmentallights.com/

A bit more economical would be https://www.superbrightleds.com/

I have used both


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

Diode LED. Thick tape with good connectors.

I buy it in 100’ rolls.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

One thing about buying online is that you never know what you get until you get it. My local supply house lets me take different samples to show the customer before I buy anything. The few times I bought online the product was repackaged or not what the description said. 
I have a job coming up and I will try the WAC tape light. They have two versions. It is twice the price as the online stuff.


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

Phillips has a patent on color changing “holiday lighting” strip. It is mass produced and their product sucks. So you have to mail order a fly by night import just to get it.


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

If you are looking for line voltage LED / RGB strip lights this is a good system.
https://www.lumilum.com/collections/120v-rgb-led-strip-light-dmx-controllable-b34xt-series


----------



## RAD COM (Mar 3, 2019)

I have had good luck with flexfire LED's. They sell a large selection of high brightness tape of varying voltages.


----------



## Saqibsaeed (Feb 27, 2020)

Different varieties of led strip light are mostly available on amazon, homedepot


----------



## JMotley (Nov 5, 2015)

I have had very good luck with superbrightleds.com

They have a good selection. Different types of LEDs and various options as far as density. 

Also their magnetic dimmable drivers have worked for me for dimmable applications. 

These have mostly been residential single color installations. 
But have had very few callbacks for problems. 

We solder all connections and run multiple feeds back to the driver for long runs.


----------



## Jarp Habib (May 18, 2014)

RAD COM said:


> I have had good luck with flexfire LED's. They sell a large selection of high brightness tape of varying voltages.


I haven't messed with LED tape directly on the job but I used Flexfire for a scratchbuilt fixture of my own and it turned out very well, I'll be using them for my next project.


----------

